# Relocating to Mexico City, need help with schools and neighborhoods



## geperez (May 28, 2014)

Hi, looking for guidance in regards to schools (American, private, English only/or mostly), and neighborhoods close to those schools within Mexico City. Looking to minimize commute for my wife and kids, more than for my work location - which is near the center (approx. Juarez and Reforma Avenue intersection). I know the traffic is horrendous, but not against a long work commute if it means better neighborhood and school. Have a 17, 15 and 6 year old kids, so looking for a school that can accommodate all three. The 6 year old has Asperger’s (mild autism), but very smart and can function in a normal school environment. However he still struggles somewhat with social interaction issues, so if the school offers special education programs it would be a plus. I know some about the City (Polanco, Santa Fe, Las Lomas, Roma) but not enough about other possible good neighborhoods. We all speak Spanish (originally from Puerto Rico) so language is not a big issue, but would still like to be within other expats (communities). Any information and/or pointers would be great and very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Mexico Forum and to Mexico City. I've lived here since 2007, so I know quite a bit about what life is like here for expats. I can't help you with schools, but I can tell you that in Mexico City there really are no "expat communities" per se. I live in a pleasant neighborhood just in back of the American Embassy. Most of my neighbors are Mexican, but occasionally I spot someone at a local café or in the supermarket who is probably an expat like me. Let me know if you have specific questions about life in this fascinating city.


----------



## geperez (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and clarification about "expat communities".


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There have been several discussions in the past year to year and a half initiated by persons with similar questions, so rather than repeat that information I'll suggest that you use the search feature here to locate them.

General newcomer information can be found at the following:

Newcomers Club

https://www.facebook.com/NewcomersClubMexico Facebook Page

Where you might locate yourself is going to depend, most probably, on the money you have to spend on housing and what form of transportation you will utilize to get to/from work.

Almost without exception, I think you'd find that public schools in the city will not meet your standards/requirements. Private schools can be expensive (and many aren't much better than public schools). Particularly so when there are 3 children attending. My impression and recollection is that schools offering special education exist but are few and far between. I thought we had a prior discussion with a parent of an autistic or otherwise special need child. Maybe you'll find that in your search of the archives here on this forum.

If you're a church-goer, maybe one of these good and popular English-language churches in the city will have resources to share: Capital City Baptist, Christ Church (Episcopal/Anglican) or Good Shepard Lutheran.

If you're a military vet, there are a couple of American Legion and VFW posts to which expats belong and participate and they're also good resources for ideas/assistance.

Best of luck with the move.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> If you're a church-goer, maybe one of these good and popular English-language churches in the city will have resources to share: Capital City Baptist, Christ Church (Episcopal/Anglican) or Good Shepard Lutheran.


There's also Union Church, an Evangelical congregation, located in Lomas de Chapultepecl. It is also where the Newcomers Club that Longford mentions meets.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> There's also Union Church located in Lomas de Chapultepec, which is Evangelical. It is also where the Newcomers Club that Longford mentions meets.


Yes, I forgot to include Union Church ... which is huge and plays an important role in many expat activities. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

geperez said:


> Hi, looking for guidance in regards to schools (American, private, English only/or mostly), and neighborhoods close to those schools within Mexico City. Looking to minimize commute for my wife and kids, more than for my work location - which is near the center (approx. Juarez and Reforma Avenue intersection). I know the traffic is horrendous, but not against a long work commute if it means better neighborhood and school. Have a 17, 15 and 6 year old kids, so looking for a school that can accommodate all three. The 6 year old has Asperger’s (mild autism), but very smart and can function in a normal school environment. However he still struggles somewhat with social interaction issues, so if the school offers special education programs it would be a plus. I know some about the City (Polanco, Santa Fe, Las Lomas, Roma) but not enough about other possible good neighborhoods. We all speak Spanish (originally from Puerto Rico) so language is not a big issue, but would still like to be within other expats (communities). Any information and/or pointers would be great and very much appreciated. Thanks.




Our son (9 Years) goes to a bi-lingual school where instruction is about 20% English and 80% Spanish which is common for the bi-lingual schools here. 

For English (American) schools the choices are quite limited. Admission to these schools are competitive and the fees are quite expensive. Here are some links:

American School Foundation The American School Foundation: Application Process

Greengates (British) GREENGATES SCHOOL | The British International School in Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Yes, I forgot to include Union Church ... which is huge and plays an important role in many expat activities. Thanks for adding it.


I go there once a year to buy calendars and Christmas cards sold by Nuestros Pequeños Hermanos, a wonderful charity that runs orphanages in Mexico and other parts of Latin America. There's a nice used book store in the church with profits going to some other charity - I forget which one. I get the feeling it's a very community/service-oriented kind of religious community.


----------

